# Vice...



## Niki (13 Jul 2008)

Good day

As you know...and if you don't - you know now...I don't have a "normal" workbench with vices but, sometimes I need them.

So, I made a very simple, easy and cheap vices.

I leave it to your imagination what you can do with them.

The rest of the story is on the following 40 pics.

Regards
niki


----------



## The Weegie (13 Jul 2008)

brillaint piece of work Niki =D>


----------



## OPJ (13 Jul 2008)

Great work, Niki. I really like the fact that you fix the vices to the top of your bench as well. I'd be a bit concerned about the lengths of bolt sticking out when the jaws are tightened - I have a habit of catching myself on a normal vice when I walk past!


----------



## DaveL (13 Jul 2008)

Niki,

Thanks for another one of your useful ideas, fully documented with clear pictures. =D>


----------



## brianhabby (13 Jul 2008)

Niki,

What a brilliant idea as usual. It's always a delight to read your threads, I look forward to many more  

regards

Brian


----------



## wizer (13 Jul 2008)

Thanks niki. How are those Sandpaper shares doing?


----------



## Niki (13 Jul 2008)

Thank you so much for your kind words 

Olly
I have the same habit...and a few T-shirts that will prove it ...but, you can mount them with the bolts facing the inside of the bench as I did on a few pictures

WIZeR
You know, when I was gluing all the sand papers, I was thinking "will somebody asks me again if I have a shares in the sand paper company"....well, as you can see, the sales are not bad 

Thanks again
niki


----------



## Tusses (13 Jul 2008)

Hi Niki ... Another good thread 

I nearly missed it ... we call them 'Vice's' over here - so when I saw' Wise...' I didn't read it. I am glad I did now tho

Keep up the good work

Rich


----------



## Niki (13 Jul 2008)

Thank you so much Rich

I know how you call them......I just don't know how you spell them....  

Thanks for the correction mate

Maybe, I used the W because in Polish (and German) the W is pronounced as V...well, excuses, excuses...

Regards
niki


----------



## motownmartin (13 Jul 2008)

Niki":67za64tx said:


> Thank you so much Rich
> 
> I know how you call them......I just don't know how you spell them....
> 
> ...


I think its the English language thats the awkward one, most languages pronounce 'v' as 'w' and vice versa, or is it wise wersa


----------



## Rich (13 Jul 2008)

Niki, as ever a source of inspiration, you really ought to take out some patents on your inventions my friend, I would'nt be at all surprised if the likes of trend and others were not looking at your designs, thanks for sharing your thoughts.
Regards,
Rich.


----------



## MrJay (13 Jul 2008)

I just spotted the awesome bicycle \o/


----------



## Niki (14 Jul 2008)

Martin
The English language is ok....it's me that make the mistake...probably the "change to English" switch did not work...

Now, what is the question, that the answer is 9w.....
"Do you write your name with V Mister Vagner?"-------"nain (German = no) W"...

Rich
I don't think that anyone can "steal" my jigs...they are so easy and cheap to make...they will not sell.

MrJay
I carried this bicycle for SWMBO from Japan and she lets me to pump the air in the tires...but that's all...

Regards
niki


----------



## Evergreen (14 Jul 2008)

Niki

Brilliantly clear, as usual.

But did I see a Japanese wooden bench plane on your bench?! How long will it be before you make a clever modification to it, I wonder?


----------



## newt (14 Jul 2008)

Hiki as usual a great set of pictures and instructions, keep them coming.


----------



## crazylilting (21 Apr 2009)

I really like your cross cutting jig!!! I never thought of putting sand paper on jigs before. I put some one a ramp for my bunny and he ate it though...

I love the pictures with writing on them, thanks for the great contribution


----------

